# Balisong animated GIFs from Full Contact



## Stickgrappler (May 21, 2014)

Ive a project of making Balisong GIFs from Movies

This first set is from the 1992 Hong Kong movie Full Contact starring Chow Yun-fat











3 more GIFs here:

The Balisong in Movies: Full Contact (1992) GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


-----------------------------------------
My 2nd set of Balisong GIFs from Full Contact










3 more GIFs here:

The Balisong in Movies: Full Contact (1992) GIF Set 2 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Enjoy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2014)

That is an old movie and the funny thing is I don't think Chow Yun-fat ever trained Martial Arts


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 21, 2014)

he may have dabbled here and there, but agree with you, don't think he had formal training


----------



## Stickgrappler (May 22, 2014)

Continuing from yesterday - my 3rd set of GIFs of Balisong used by Chow Yun-fat from the movie Full Contact










Enjoy 3 more GIFs here:

The Balisong in Movies: Full Contact (1992) GIF Set 3 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

----------------------------------------------------------------

My last set of GIFs from Full Contact featuring the Balisong - bonus GIFs










Enjoy 3 more GIFs here:

The Balisong in Movies: Full Contact (1992) GIF Set 4 (Bonus) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

